# Plowing pics of my 08 Silverado



## mossman381

Here are some pic of me plowing today. We didn't get that much snow, but I like to keep everything clean. Enjoy


----------



## GMCHD plower

Nice pics and truck!! Can you post a pic of that light bar close up. I think I might be buying the same one.


----------



## Triple L

Nice rig! 

Does the colour match grill ever look different!

Did you do that yourself?


----------



## mossman381

Triple L;986191 said:


> Nice rig!
> 
> Does the colour match grill ever look different!
> 
> Did you do that yourself?


I just painted it. I will be painting the whole front of the truck when I get time.


----------



## mossman381

GMCHD plower;986185 said:


> Nice pics and truck!! Can you post a pic of that light bar close up. I think I might be buying the same one.


Check this thread out http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98095 . I built my own rack. The light bar is a show-me Led


----------



## BoyneCityGuy

looks great! when you put the LED lights on your rack as directionals and brake/running, did you have to do anything to the truck so your blinkers dont go really fast? (new blinker relay, etc...) as auxillary lights i dont think they should, but i have heard it is a possibility. i am looking to add S/T/T lights on my rack, so any input would b great! thanks!


----------



## f250man

Truck looks great. Nice job


----------



## mossman381

BoyneCityGuy;986361 said:


> looks great! when you put the LED lights on your rack as directionals and brake/running, did you have to do anything to the truck so your blinkers dont go really fast? (new blinker relay, etc...) as auxillary lights i dont think they should, but i have heard it is a possibility. i am looking to add S/T/T lights on my rack, so any input would b great! thanks!


I don't have any turn signals on the rack. The two white lights are backup lights. The two amber lights are strobes. And the red center light is a parking and third brake light. Adding led lights will not affect your turn signals. If you only had led lights for turn signals then you might run into a problem. I have done that to a truck and an electronic flasher made everythink work fine.


----------



## JD Dave

Looks really good!


----------



## chevyman51

you back rack is awesom i wish i had a place where i could do something like that


----------



## VPRacing

Looks good! What did you use to control the 2 strobes in the back rack?


----------



## mossman381

VPRacing;986405 said:


> Looks good! What did you use to control the 2 strobes in the back rack?


I used a sho-me strobe controller


----------



## BoyneCityGuy

mossman381;986375 said:


> I don't have any turn signals on the rack. The two white lights are backup lights. The two amber lights are strobes. And the red center light is a parking and third brake light. Adding led lights will not affect your turn signals. If you only had led lights for turn signals then you might run into a problem. I have done that to a truck and an electronic flasher made everythink work fine.


i got ya, thanks for the info though! truck looks great!


----------



## mreamer

This question may have been already answered in a previous thread....

mossman - Is that a unimount system with an ultramount light assembly?


----------



## mossman381

mreamer;987050 said:


> This question may have been already answered in a previous thread....
> 
> mossman - Is that a unimount system with an ultramount light assembly?


The plow is a uni-mount. When I switched my plow over from my older truck the guy at the western dealer said that the old lights might not work with the newer trucks. So I bought the new style lights and switch the plow over to the 3 plug system. I had to make the light mount. I did copy the ultra-mount design. You can buy a mount for like $60, but they are just small adapters that go on the original uni-mount light brackets.


----------



## mossman381

More pics. I really need some wings. I know buyers sells a kit for $200. I think I could build some really nice wings for that kind of money.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice pics and strobes!


----------



## mossman381

Thanks, I was going to take more pics but my camera batteries died on me.


----------



## Spudman

Mossman, you've got a great looking truck there with the rack, custom paint, and rims. I saw another one of your posts a while back about some of your other trucks. All of them seemed to be unique somehow. The black 3500 SRW Chevy with the cowl induction hood looked awesome.

So if my username means I'm a potato grower, then Mossman must make you a moss farmer?


----------



## mossman381

Spudman;994002 said:


> Mossman, you've got a great looking truck there with the rack, custom paint, and rims. I saw another one of your posts a while back about some of your other trucks. All of them seemed to be unique somehow. The black 3500 SRW Chevy with the cowl induction hood looked awesome.
> 
> So if my username means I'm a potato grower, then Mossman must make you a moss farmer?


Thanks spudman. I like my trucks to be personalized. And yep, we harvest long fiber sphagnum moss in the summer. Here is a pic of my uncle pulling a load out of the marsh.


----------



## cpsnowremoval

like the KCS up top 
id have them on when i plow wit my truck


----------



## mossman381

cpsnowremoval;994066 said:


> like the KCS up top
> id have them on when i plow wit my truck


I am thinking of adding 2 more. I see they have hid kc lights now. The ones I have on my truck are just standard 100 watt. It would look like like the middle of the day with them on at night


----------



## Spudman

mossman381;994056 said:


> Thanks spudman. I like my trucks to be personalized. And yep, we harvest long fiber sphagnum moss in the summer. Here is a pic of my uncle pulling a load out of the marsh.


Very cool. I have seen a peat moss harvesting operation in here in Downeast Maine (Deblois), but I suspect it may be a little different from long fibre. They used a big excavator with 12' wide tracks to dig out the peat.

Very interesting picture none the less.


----------



## mossman381

The peat moss is under the moss we harvest. We do not dig the marsh up. About a year or two after we are gone you can not tell we were even there.


----------



## RCsLawncare

mossman381;995428 said:


> The peat moss is under the moss we harvest. We do not dig the marsh up. About a year or two after we are gone you can not tell we were even there.


Very interested in that light bar? How much would something like that cost to build?


----------



## patlalandebutt

NICE job on the truck paint, and backrack! glad to see more photos of the truck, always wanted to, since i saw your sig pic! 
you shouldnt stop at the bumper! keep on going. i got a list for you ! 
-hood louvers
-door handles
-mirrors! 



(sorry i didnt mean to, but i posted this in your backrack thread aswell ): )


----------



## mossman381

patlalandebutt;995489 said:


> NICE job on the truck paint, and backrack! glad to see more photos of the truck, always wanted to, since i saw your sig pic!
> you shouldnt stop at the bumper! keep on going. i got a list for you !
> -hood louvers
> -door handles
> -mirrors!
> 
> (sorry i didnt mean to, but i posted this in your backrack thread aswell ): )


That is ok. I responded on the other thread. I plan on color matching everything. Just need the time to do it.


----------



## mossman381

RCsLawncare;995473 said:


> Very interested in that light bar? How much would something like that cost to build?


I have about $700 in my rack. The led lights are expensive.


----------



## musclecarboy

Sweet lookin rig! Why do you have such a small plow? That truck could carry a 9' straight if you wanted.


----------



## mossman381

The plow was originally my dads. When he got a different truck and plow, I took this plow and put it on the truck I had at the time. I have since moved it to all the trucks I have had. The plow has been on an 84, 88, 97, 02 and now on my 08. I know it is a little small but I am working on that.


----------



## GMCHD plower

NICE!! What does that bump the width up to? 8'? 8'6"?


----------



## mossman381

I puts me a little over 9'. I have been testing them today. I was worried about the hard pack and frozen piles bending them. So far they are awesome. I can move so much more snow. What took me 3 passes to do, now only takes 2 passes. I do have one problem now, traction. And I am not sure about the rubber edge. It will not work good with wet snow.


----------



## The PuSher MaN

Boy howdy is that a nice looking truck. I wish I had a NBS 2500.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Now that's more like it with the wings....


----------



## mossman381

Here is some more pics from today.


----------



## Snowplowkid

What did you have to paint your chrome body pieces? I want to do the same on a piece of my truck.


----------



## gc3

What a sharp looking truck and lights!!


----------



## mossman381

Snowplowkid;1014619 said:


> What did you have to paint your chrome body pieces? I want to do the same on a piece of my truck.
> View attachment 74537


I did paint my chrome peices. I know alot of people are scared to paint chrome. I have painted alot of chrome and have had no problems. I scuff it up really good. Then I spray 3-4 light coats of etching primer. Then lay down my color and clear. I use dupont paint. The spray cans at the auto parts stores are junk.


----------



## mossman381

gc3;1014706 said:


> What a sharp looking truck and lights!!


Thanks man.


----------



## patlalandebutt

did i ever tell you how much i like your truck!

my brother and i talk about your truck all the time, hes a member of GMFS!


----------



## mossman381

patlalandebutt;1016215 said:


> did i ever tell you how much i like your truck!
> 
> my brother and i talk about your truck all the time, hes a member of GMFS!


I think you have  I just recently found GMFS. That is a cool site. Alot of really nice trucks on there.


----------



## ChevyHDkid45

what all did you use to make your light mounts for the nighthawks im looking to do the same thing i also have a unimount plow and would like to upgrade to a pair of hawks. If you have pictures that would be great if could get a closer look at them.


----------



## sjosephlawncare

why do the wings give you traction problems? Your bfgs look like the still have good tread. your back rack is awesome too, excellent fab work


----------



## mossman381

ChevyHDkid45;1016333 said:


> what all did you use to make your light mounts for the nighthawks im looking to do the same thing i also have a unimount plow and would like to upgrade to a pair of hawks. If you have pictures that would be great if could get a closer look at them.


I don't have any up close pics. But it is not all that hard to make. I just copied the mount on the ultra-mount plows. I just used flat stock, same width and thickness of the original uni-mount light brackets. Then some heavy sheet metal with bends on front and back to stiffen it up. Welded it to the uprights. When I was at the western dealer getting my lights I measured one of the ultra-mounts to get light spacing.



sjosephlawncare;1016462 said:


> why do the wings give you traction problems? Your bfgs look like the still have good tread. your back rack is awesome too, excellent fab work


Because I can hold so much more snow with the wings. We had a rain storm awhile back which made ice patches where I plow. I just need to keep moving and I don't have any problems.


----------



## XLC93

Damn thats one sharp truck! REALLY like the painted chrome and back-up lights! Plan on doing the same to mine when i get one.NICE WORK!


----------



## mossman381

XLC93;1018401 said:


> Damn thats one sharp truck! REALLY like the painted chrome and back-up lights! Plan on doing the same to mine when i get one.NICE WORK!


Chevy should have painted everything from the factory. I know alot of people say they prefer the gmc over the chevy. I think the chevy looks far better than the gmc when everything is painted.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Now dont go hitting snow banks and break the KC lights off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mossman381

02DURAMAX;1018447 said:


> Now dont go hitting snow banks and break the KC lights off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Actually there are a few big tree limbs in some of the driveways I do that I am always worried that the snow will bring them down and catch my lights. So I take a tree trimmer with me now.


----------



## billet-boy

Nice light setup and good looking truck.


----------



## dpglandscapes

the truck looks sick man, im thinking about getting a rack for my truck(because i cant weld) and im debating on a couple different ones, just a original back rack, possibly the safety rack from back rack, and i think there is another aluminum colored on from vanguard. Any ideas?


----------



## mossman381

dpglandscapes;1119459 said:


> the truck looks sick man, im thinking about getting a rack for my truck(because i cant weld) and im debating on a couple different ones, just a original back rack, possibly the safety rack from back rack, and i think there is another aluminum colored on from vanguard. Any ideas?


Any of the back racks will get the job done at a good price. There is an aluminum one that looks pretty good. It is spendy ($600). Here is the link http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Alum...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e5fbaddea . This is what I would get if I couldn't make my own.


----------



## KMBertog

Very nice looking truck!


----------



## mossman381

Plow and truck are ready. It will be the first year with the cognito lift and airbags. I will post more pics as I take them.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## JD Dave

Very nice truck!! You don't have anymore pics of the moss harvest do you?


----------



## mossman381

JD Dave;1127233 said:


> Very nice truck!! You don't have anymore pics of the moss harvest do you?


I have quite a few pics of the moss harvesting. Imagine that


----------



## cmo18

truck looks sharp! 
take a picture with the plow up, I want to see how much it squats...i'd also like to see more pictures of the peat moss


----------



## mossman381

Yeah, these chevy trucks can't hold a plow very good 

I don't have the 300lbs in the bed yet.


----------



## mossman381

About 300lbs behind the rear wheels and 5psi in the airbags. I will see what I can do about the moss pics.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*? about your tires*

Hey Mossman I see you have 285 70 17 tires, my question is did you have any problems while plowing? The reason I ask is that I bought a set of 305 70 18 GY MTR and of coarse people on here don't like the wide tires, yours should be as wide as mine. Thanks Joe


----------



## mossman381

DJ Contracting;1127836 said:


> Hey Mossman I see you have 285 70 17 tires, my question is did you have any problems while plowing? The reason I ask is that I bought a set of 305 70 18 GY MTR and of coarse people on here don't like the wide tires, yours should be as wide as mine. Thanks Joe


I have been looking at that same size tire in a BFG. I really don't think you will have any trouble with a 305. Snow is slick that is why you plow with a 4x4. We have a 90 2500 with 245's and I don't feel any difference traction wise.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Ok thanks, now I just have to wait till the snow flies to try them.


----------



## mossman381

Changed up the lights on my back rack


----------



## Iceman26

For the short period of time I've been on here browsing, I have to say you have a nice and functional rig. I like every detail that you have done to your truck, nothing over the top but effective. What are your future plans. I must be partial since I have the same color and style truck but it's a child of your since it's a 1500.

Take care,

Ice


----------



## mossman381

Iceman26;1137904 said:


> For the short period of time I've been on here browsing, I have to say you have a nice and functional rig. I like every detail that you have done to your truck, nothing over the top but effective. What are your future plans. I must be partial since I have the same color and style truck but it's a child of your since it's a 1500.


I am pretty happy with my truck. Maybe some 305's. Led taillights. I need a 5th wheel hitch for my camper. That is about it.


----------



## mossman381

I was out today. First push of the year. A good start to the year.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## Iceman26

I meant to ask you Moss, are those BFG's All Terrain KO's and are they loud while driving on the highway? I talked to a local tire shop and that's what they said. I really like the look and the function of them. If you want you can PM me so we're not hijacking your thread.

Ice


----------



## mossman381

Iceman26;1139207 said:


> I meant to ask you Moss, are those BFG's All Terrain KO's and are they loud while driving on the highway? I talked to a local tire shop and that's what they said. I really like the look and the function of them. If you want you can PM me so we're not hijacking your thread.


Yup, they are BFG All Terrain's. They are not loud, but you can hear them. I have had mud tires that are loud. The noise would not be a reason to not get them. I think your tire dealer wants to sell you a different tire because he can make for money by selling another brand.


----------



## Jelinek61

Cool pictures. I still think your headache rack is one of the coolest i've ever seen. Your truck seems to be really planned out well and gets the job done.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Good looking truck. Kinda looks Oldschool badass with the stance/tires/rack, but I bet its super comfortable.


----------



## woolzy779

thats a real nice looking truck.


----------



## mossman381

Thanks guys. We got a real good storm this weekend.


----------



## mossman381

I would have liked to take more pics, but the snow is so deep I don't want stop once I get going.


----------



## cmo18

You did get some serious snow....must be niceeee


truck is looking minttt!


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

Im so jealous of all the snow i was supposed to be getting some snow tomorrow night and now wheather man said its now going out to sea it so bull were having a terrible year so far but it will snow sooner or later.


----------



## mossman381

XxChevy-HDxX;1158565 said:


> Im so jealous of all the snow i was supposed to be getting some snow tomorrow night and now wheather man said its now going out to sea it so bull were having a terrible year so far but it will snow sooner or later.


We haven't had this much snow this early for a long time. Actually I can't remember the last year we had this much snow in Dec. It will probably stop snowing and get warm and we will lose most of it.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

I have 305 70 16 BF Goodrich Mud Terrain KM2's and they pushed like a dump truck on snow, now if i went in the ditch, i'd surely get out but they were scary so i went out and bought snow tires for my stock wheels  But with A/T's you'll be fine.



DJ Contracting;1127852 said:


> Ok thanks, now I just have to wait till the snow flies to try them.


----------



## DJ Contracting

SnoPro Inc;1161635 said:


> I have 305 70 16 BF Goodrich Mud Terrain KM2's and they pushed like a dump truck on snow, now if i went in the ditch, i'd surely get out but they were scary so i went out and bought snow tires for my stock wheels  But with A/T's you'll be fine.


We just had a 6" wet snow storm (well half wet till it got colder) and the only thing I noticed was the slippery wet snow while pushing and stacking the snow, once the snow changed over to dry fluffy snow they worked good. I have to say I did not noticed much if any difference from the 265 75R 16's I had on before.


----------



## mossman381

Snow is slick. You can go into the ditch with any tire if you are not careful.

We are going to get more snow tonight. I should have more pics tomorrow.


----------



## mossman381

Some early morning pics


----------



## mike6256

Looks awesome mossman, I love the setup!!


----------



## DJ Contracting

looks good, I think I'm going to hire somebody to ride and take some action pictures so I don't have to go out in the cold. lol


----------



## mossman381

mike6256;1163276 said:


> Looks awesome mossman, I love the setup!!


Thanks mike



DJ Contracting;1163282 said:


> looks good, I think I'm going to hire somebody to ride and take some action pictures so I don't have to go out in the cold. lol


I usually have my heat cranked up so high that I am ready to get out and cool down for a sec.


----------



## mossman381

Just got a new video loaded 




We got 3" of snow. Then light rain. Enjoy


----------



## BMB Plowing

awesome video, love that last take hahahaha.


----------



## mossman381

BMB Plowing;1164306 said:


> awesome video, love that last take hahahaha.


Yeah, a little to close that time


----------



## vegaman04

Great video mossman.


----------



## KingDuramax

Nice video! What do you have for reverse lights in the bumper?


----------



## mossman381

KingDuramax;1164472 said:


> Nice video! What do you have for reverse lights in the bumper?


They are maxxima 4" round led. They are like the taillights in semi's. Here is my install http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97363&highlight=backup+lights


----------



## DJ Contracting

Nice...hey Mossman I started a thread in the picture area titled 2010/2011 picture and video only your best I think your video qualifies.


----------



## valko128

truck looks great man! im thinking hard about doing an install on some backup lights after seeing yours in action. keep up the good work on the truck... and on the job!


----------



## mossman381

My 08 is for sale. I am looking to get $26000 for it. If anybody is interested pm me. Plow stuff, light bar and airbags do not go with the truck.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## vegaman04

What you going to replace it with?


----------



## mossman381

vegaman04;1296347 said:


> What you going to replace it with?


I found an 02 crew cab dually duramax that I really want. It is far from perfect, but has a lot of potential. Not sure if I can get mine sold before it gets sold or not. If I can't get that one I will be looking for a crew cab duramax or 496. Really want a dually because the main reason for selling my truck is to get one that will pull my 33' 5th wheel camper that I have been working on. Otherwise I would keep it.


----------



## randomb0b123

i would steer away from 496 trucks unless you own an oil well and a refinery. great motor but they have drinking problems. also the pics at the beginning of this thread make me really mad with all the snow i want snow now now now im sick to death of stupid awful hot weather


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1296368 said:


> i would steer away from 496 trucks unless you own an oil well and a refinery. great motor but they have drinking problems. also the pics at the beginning of this thread make me really mad with all the snow i want snow now now now im sick to death of stupid awful hot weather


I know all about the drinking problems on a 496. My 6.0 has the same problem. They can be bought way cheaper than the duramax and I have always wanted one. I really want the crew cab that I found but we will see what happens.

I am enjoying the heat. It will be freezing soon enough


----------



## mossman381

Here is the ebay ad for my truck http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330596707478&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

My back rack is also for sale. It will include all the lights and everything to make it work. I am looking to get $1000 for it. Should fit 07-up NNBS trucks. Might fit the older trucks to but would have to test fit to be sure. It is painted graystone metallic. PM me if interested.


----------



## mossman381

Had to pull the wagon to the shop to repair it today.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

How much does that weigh? truck seems to pull it with out a problem. And your truck looks so good to sell but i understand the duramax is a hell of a motor.


----------



## mossman381

XxChevy-HDxX;1296842 said:


> How much does that weigh? truck seems to pull it with out a problem. And your truck looks so good to sell but i understand the duramax is a hell of a motor.


Not sure what it weights. It was empty so not that much. If I didn't have an 11,000lb camper I wanted to pull, I would keep this truck. It has been awesome and done everything I have needed it to do with ease.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

mossman381;1296852 said:


> Not sure what it weights. It was empty so not that much. If I didn't have an 11,000lb camper I wanted to pull, I would keep this truck. It has been awesome and done everything I have needed it to do with ease.


Im pretty sure that your truck can pull 11,000lbs?


----------



## GMCHD plower

He probably wants the dually for more stabability when hauling long distance.


----------



## mossman381

XxChevy-HDxX;1297380 said:


> Im pretty sure that your truck can pull 11,000lbs?


I am sure the truck would pull the camper, but how hard would I have to push it. The trans is probably the weak link in the truck. I am just going to get a 8.1 or a 6.6 with the allison and I won't have any weak links


----------



## mossman381

GMCHD plower;1297419 said:


> He probably wants the dually for more stabability when hauling long distance.


This too


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'm not sure if the tranny would be the weak link, they seem pretty strong, but you would be pushing the truck to get up to speed, and to keep up on hills.


----------



## vegaman04

Plus 33 ft of extra behind will sit better on a dually.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

mossman381;1297427 said:


> I am sure the truck would pull the camper, but how hard would I have to push it. The trans is probably the weak link in the truck. I am just going to get a 8.1 or a 6.6 with the allison and I won't have any weak links


I understand lol But i think i would rather get a dmax because it gets better mpg's than an 8.1l altho the 8.1l is impressive but that thing sucks so much gas.


----------



## mossman381

Looking back I probably should have just gotten a duramax in my truck. But I had no clue I was getting a camper later on. I was just going to get a 25ft light weight 5th wheel. Then it spun out of control and I ended up with a 33 footer. Oh well. This camper is going to be awesome once I get it done. 

Here is a link to a video of my camper build so far


----------



## vegaman04

That's no camper, that's like 4 star hotel. Nice work


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

Wow that camper is awsome!


----------



## toroplowman

hey do you have a thread up of your dually yet?


----------



## mossman381

toroplowman;1303733 said:


> hey do you have a thread up of your dually yet?


Just started one http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1303837&posted=1#post1303837


----------



## Silverado10923

Moss, I bought the highway products backrack. I had the uprights and rails Rhino lined, it is just too industrial for me. I always like your backrack. Trade???


----------



## mossman381

Silverado10923;1305472 said:


> Moss, I bought the highway products backrack. I had the uprights and rails Rhino lined, it is just too industrial for me. I always like your backrack. Trade???


Sorry Silverado, I want to make a new one. I have a few ideas on making a better one.


----------



## Silverado10923

No problem. I actually am looking into an old school Fall Guy Type rollbar.


----------



## Louiso

mossman381;986227 said:


> Check this thread out http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98095 . I built my own rack. The light bar is a show-me Led


is that a auto back bed cover?


----------



## mossman381

It was an older pace edwards roll top cover. You had to roll it manually. It was spring loaded so it was easy. I loved it, but went to a long box.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

Thats a beautiful piece of *****!!! hahaha JK! Nice truck!


----------

